# VANCOUVER | Parq Vancouver Casino | 93m | 25 fl | U/C



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

‘Urban Casino Resort’ at BC Place (Site 10A)
Location: Site 10A adjacent to BC Place, Vancouver
Budget: $535-million
Architect: Le Groupe ARCOP / Panzini-Architectes / IBI Group
Completion: late-2016
Height: 93 metres (305 feet); 25 storeys

Construction is well underway on the 675,000-square-foot casino-resort on the southwest end of BC Place Stadium to become a new entertainment and hotel destination that replaces the existing Edgewater Casino at the Plaza of Nations.

The approved 72,000-square-foot casino floor is not be any larger than the existing Edgewater Casino and will maintain the 600 slot machines and 75 gambling tables currently found at the Plaza of Nations.

Other major elements to the Paragon Development project include 550 guest rooms between two Marriott luxury hotels, restaurants and lounges, retail, rooftop green space, and conference and meeting facilities. The gaming company has promised that 10 per cent of all employees working at the complex will be hired from the Downtown Eastside area.

Renderings 




























Construction
photo credits - mcminsen from SSP.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mcminsen, SSP


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Locked In, SSP


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Wow, this is a real cool project.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

model


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mcminsen, SSP


----------



## casinoland (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't even care how it turns out, I'm just impressed that something's being built without green glass.


----------



## ericmacm (Sep 20, 2015)

The red-brown glass is perfect. Can't wait to see it fully completed.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Love that red copper glass!


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yellow Fever 


















Locked In, SSP


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mcminsen, SSP


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Klazu, SSP


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

For once, some nice cladding on a Vancouver building.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

McMinsen, SSP


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mcminsen, SSP


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Otis Van


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mcminsen, SSP


----------



## Bartesque (Nov 20, 2016)

Watching this thread with Interest


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

bc2mb, SSP


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Looking good.


----------

